
Sales & Marketing - evo_9
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/on-selling/
======
farout
I found personal utility the most effective way to close sales.

For example, I used sell networking sw. The network guy would first be asked
to technically approved and then recommend the sw. Usually the decision maker
went with the network guy recommendations.

Our product was twice as expensive as the next guy's and had too many features
that no one used or cared about. Plus our UI was nonexistent, the
documentation was a nightmare and installation was a made military bootcamp
preferable.

However, I always asked the person to test our product with others. Then asked
what their life would be like if a scenario happened. They realized they would
yelled at and they would feel the wrath of their superiors.

However they usually countered that the company would save money, they would
need to train the users less, etc. This is all true.

However would this positive aspects balance when the network sw failed. Would
the management still remember that that it was easier to train users and the
UI was easy to use and the company saved money or would their life just be
hell.

